# Picking up tail to nest?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw a thread several months back about a doe that was using her tail to nest. She would pick it up, carry it to the nest, and try to build it into the walls. I think someone said this was a sign of a mental problem? One of my new bucks is now doing the same thing! Does anyone know what the problem is, or how to help him? He is one of my breeding prospects, but I don't want to breed if this indicates a problem! Thanks all.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's just OCD. They usually grow out of it.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Give him stuff to do! I've had a few nursing does and their nanny's do it (carry their tail...I've never had one try to build it into a nest that I've noticed), in my opinion just b/c of high levels of hormones causing strong mothering instincts and they just get a little confused...lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, I was worried it was more serious than that. Looks like I'll toss some tubes in there for him to play with, maybe a lady or two for some *ahem* fun


----------

